# Ruby has been so sick



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I got in yesterday & there was sick on the floor - I presumed it was Ralph, as he can be sick if he's bolted his food or a treat or a sock etc! 
We went out for our field run, both seemed perfectly fine (ruby a bit dodgy on her tummy from the other end )
Came back, ruby was sick again, and again, and again,
She must of been sick about 8 times.
She couldn't even keep water down, 10 minutes after a drink she was sick 
She was so sorry for herself, and lethargic.
This morning she had a drink and was sick again!
So First thing this morning I was at the vets with her.
Her temp was normal, despite the vet saying she felt a bit hot.
She gave her 2 injections, and some oral drops.
No food for 8 hours - not that ruby was interested, she turned her nose up at chicken and wouldn't even take a bit of my morning toast crust (which she goes crazy for) 
She been at home today, checked on at lunch and when I got home no sick - so that's good.
The very says if she continues to be sick to take her back for an x-ray in case she has eaten something and caused a blockage (now if this was Ralph I could understand!!)
This evening she's had a bit of chicken and scrambled egg - so far so good.
Hopefully it's nothing serious and she doesn't start been sick again when the injections ware off.
I'm still trying to catch her do a poop so I know there is no blockage and things are passing through fine.......
Anyway a lovely way to spend £50:00 first thing in a Thursday morning!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Tracey poor you and baby Ruby, hope that is it and she keeps improving, guess sometimes we get those days of being sick all day then recover, so hope its like that - did they think it was due to her eating something she shouldn't?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hopefully she's just ate something off and it's worked its way through her system. Poor Ruby. Hope she's okay


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks - The only difference I can think is that I put those mineral rocks in their water to eliminate burn marks on the grass??? 
She seems much Perkier tonight, still a little subdued though, x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh no, ruby poo  

I hate it when they are ill, especially when you don't know what it is

Hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks all......
Just sat on mummy - I need cuddles,
Feeling better
Hoping to be able to see better soon too!!!
Love ruby xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Ruby Roo, I do hope that she feels much better soon and that it isn't a bug that she has passed on to Ralph.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm hoping so too marzi - my floor has never been so sanitized and clean!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks - The only difference I can think is that I put those mineral rocks in their water to eliminate burn marks on the grass???
> She seems much Perkier tonight, still a little subdued though, x


We have those. They don't work.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks all......
> Just sat on mummy - I need cuddles,
> Feeling better
> Hoping to be able to see better soon too!!!
> Love ruby xx


Check out that 'tache


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awe. Ruby Doo, get well soon little :hug:girl.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> We have those. They don't work.


...and they're not cheap & Ralph insisted in removing them from the water bowl and placing outside with the rest of the stones! 
Funny dog x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> ...and they're not cheap & Ralph insisted in removing them from the water bowl and placing outside with the rest of the stones!
> Funny dog x


Both of my girls did this too. Them when I returned them to the bowl, they return some err random stones


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

"Those silly humans, they've put the stones in my bowl when they're supposed to go in the garden!"


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she recovers quickly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> "Those silly humans, they've put the stones in my bowl when they're supposed to go in the garden!"


Makes a change from them bringing them in!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor baby ruby. Willow knows exactly how you feel except I spent $850 and got no answer as to what was wrong. I'm just glad she is better and I'm glad ruby is on the mend too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Poor baby ruby. Willow knows exactly how you feel except I spent $850 and got no answer as to what was wrong. I'm just glad she is better and I'm glad ruby is on the mend too.


Thanks Donna, 
 £50 is a bargain then,
She's currently asleep - I haven't took her out with Ralph tonight, she needs rest & to build up her energy. 
Not been sick again since the vets injections - so fingers crossed & no more vet visits....
I take it willow is back to full bounce? Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna, I will never get over your vet bills


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna, I will never get over your vet bills


Nor will I Ruth. 
Tracey she is back to her wonderful, crazy self.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Warm wishes to poor poorly Ruby and her sick tummy. I hope she feels better very quickly.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh little Ruby! Ill at both ends.....poor thing  Sleep is a wonderful curative so that's a good sign. Tracey have you checked your gin store?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh little Ruby! Ill at both ends.....poor thing  Sleep is a wonderful curative so that's a good sign. Tracey have you checked your gin store?


Funny enough yes!! It's fully stocked......thanks to a friend who does promotions, I'm stocked with gin with elderflower, gin with cucumber & gin With gin......it's the tonic I keep running out of!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Nor will I Ruth.
> Tracey she is back to her wonderful, crazy self.


Then that's got to be worth $850!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Warm wishes to poor poorly Ruby and her sick tummy. I hope she feels better very quickly.


She's a different dog since the Injections....... I just want to see her poop proper let then I know both ends are working!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Funny enough yes!! It's fully stocked......thanks to a friend who does promotions, I'm stocked with gin with elderflower, gin with cucumber & gin With gin......it's the tonic I keep running out of!  x


Ha! I meant in case she'd been in   Is she better?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm waiting for an update too. Is the intake and output all back to normal Tracey?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Ruby.. just seeing this now. I hope she will be better soon! Hugs from all of us!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks all, ruby seems well, she's eating her normal food as I type!
Still not seen the other end working, I shall tempt her out in the rain shortly and see if we can have an output - as the input seems to be ok


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Poor little Ruby.. just seeing this now. I hope she will be better soon! Hugs from all of us!


Thanks renee.... I'm still waiting for a poop - unless she's done one without me seeing!! I'm trying to keep an eye on her so I can rule out a blockage.
She seems to be eating fine now though.
She's been chewing her new LYD - the butt of it is almost chewed off!! 
It's so funny how she has a system for chewing them up! 
It will soon resemble original travelling LYD,


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Thanks renee.... I'm still waiting for a poop - unless she's done one without me seeing!! I'm trying to keep an eye on her so I can rule out a blockage.
> She seems to be eating fine now though.
> She's been chewing her new LYD - the butt of it is almost chewed off!!
> It's so funny how she has a system for chewing them up!
> It will soon resemble original travelling LYD,


Hope she gets a "touch down" soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The rest of the world waits to see if Brazil can take Columbia. At ILMC we all are on the edge of our seats waiting for Ruby to crap.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Just seen this. Poor Ruby, but I'm glad she's feeling better. Also sending good poop vibes Ruby's way.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> The rest of the world waits to see if Brazil can take Columbia. At ILMC we all are on the edge of our seats waiting for Ruby to crap.


Funny! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

